# Tally counter



## upgradeQ (Jun 4, 2020)

upgradeQ submitted a new resource:

Tally counter - Hotkey counter



> Hotkey counter https://github.com/upgradeQ/Obscounter



Read more about this resource...


----------



## yoyoenmexico (Jul 2, 2020)

upgradeQ said:


> upgradeQ submitted a new resource:
> 
> Tally counter - Hotkey counter
> 
> ...


Hello Im new in this and I dont know how to use it on my mac is there any one can help me Im completely new... I need into my stream 2 tally counters at the same time this is because I need to count positive items and negative items like good things and bad things and get a final number for example +25 with -5 in total 20 points and I wanted to do it LIVE watching a video how can I do it here in OBS?

I download and install the taly counter but I cant put the hotkeys I want and it has to be with the script window open always?

I hope someone can help me in the picture is the numbers down


----------



## upgradeQ (Jul 10, 2020)

yoyoenmexico said:


> Python/Lua Scripting — OBS Studio 24.0.0 documentation
> 
> 
> Hello Im new in this and I dont know how to use it on my mac is there any one can help me Im completely new...


Scripting can be accessed in OBS Studio via the Tools menu -> Scripts option, which will bring up the scripting dialog DOCS
Then you need to provide full path to python.
This is primitive counter, for now you can `Count up and reset to zero`


----------



## upgradeQ (Jul 22, 2020)

upgradeQ updated Tally counter with a new update entry:

Added decrement (-1) , and additonal counter.



>



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GreenValkyrie (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks so much for this. Any chance there's a way to configure it so that the count carries over between scene changes within a scene collection?


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 15, 2021)

There is detailed setup in README.md ,  It *does* carries between scene changes, I bet you are using .lua version which I've linked as alternative to .py. Make sure to download from linked Github repository (Releases / DOWNLOAD), then follow instructions in README.


----------



## yoyoenmexico (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello thanks for this and how I can install it in OBS?


----------



## upgradeQ (Mar 29, 2021)

yoyoenmexico said:


> Hello thanks for this and how I can install it in OBS?


See:
setup anchor link
and wiki page about scripts management window: 








						Getting Started With OBS Scripting · obsproject/obs-studio Wiki
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - Getting Started With OBS Scripting · obsproject/obs-studio Wiki




					github.com


----------



## guythnick (Aug 24, 2021)

I am needing more than two counters.  The instructions on github state:


> If you need additional COUNTERS , copy paste scripted_text.py , and add it again


Not sure where scripted_text.py is... is it depreciated?  I didn't see anything in the script that made it seem like it would be an easy task to do, but I am probably missing something.


----------



## DarkXoa (Sep 7, 2021)

Is there a way to have this show both counters at once rather than having it switch between them?


----------



## upgradeQ (Jan 23, 2022)

guythnick said:


> I am needing more than two counters.  The instructions on github state:
> 
> Not sure where scripted_text.py is... is it depreciated?  I didn't see anything in the script that made it seem like it would be an easy task to do, but I am probably missing something.


No, that is typo you need to add this same script twice.



DarkXoa said:


> Is there a way to have this show both counters at once rather than having it switch between them?


No, there is an idea for that  Make Dockable Scripts panel with user specified scripts · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions (obsproject.com)  , though it is possible to add remote interface in this script and add that as a web dock


----------



## caiulogic (Feb 26, 2022)

After installing OBS freezes whenever I try to go into Settings. I removed the script yet I am still experiencing the same issue. 
Can you please help me remove it entirely?


----------



## upgradeQ (Aug 7, 2022)

upgradeQ updated Tally counter with a new update entry:

1.1.0 release



> README
> Add persistence , add ability to set custom number as value



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## keybladegames (Dec 13, 2022)

The script sucks. I put it in the folder but doesnt show up in settings. I read the notepad file in the rar folder but it does very little to explain everything. Says something about a text file? making sure the python file is empty or something. I got no idea what its talking about. I got the py file installed on obs and yet no tallies. What gives?


----------



## upgradeQ (Dec 13, 2022)

keybladegames said:


> The script sucks. I put it in the folder but doesnt show up in settings. I read the notepad file in the rar folder but it does very little to explain everything. Says something about a text file? making sure the python file is empty or something. I got no idea what its talking about. I got the py file installed on obs and yet no tallies. What gives?


You need correct python executable for your system, it depends on OBS Studio version you have. If you have 21 - 27 version, you must install 32 or 64 bit Python 3.6, if it is 28 + any Python 3 + version will do. Also, which folder exactly? It mostly doesn't matter in which folder script resides, you can select correct path via explorer. There is also example scripts available when you press + button, try selecting .py one, if it doesn't loads then you have wrong Python executable or wrong Python location setting set in Scripts window.


----------

